# Sticky  Polk Audio RM705 5.1 Home Theater System (Set of Six, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Polk Audio RM705 5.1 Home Theater System (Set of Six, Black)*

*Description:*
A Complete 5.1 Package with Powered Sub-woofer Today's best value in a perfectly matched professional quality compact home theater system: four high performance RM7 Speakers, the RM7 Center Channel Speaker plus our specially engineered, compact 50-Watt Powered Sub-woofer, packaged together. Unpack it, set it up, connect it to your receiver, and you've got the excitement of dynamic, thrilling surround sound with deep bass for movies, games and TV. This system consists of 3 basic components. Four identical Satellite speakers, one center channel and one sub-woofer. Here are the dimensions for these models: Satellite : 6.125" H x 3.8" W x 3.75" D, Center : 3.8" H x 9.5" W x 3.75" D, Sub-woofer : 13.875" H x 12.5" W x 12.5" D

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Polk Audio*EAN*0747192118921*Feature*Complete 5.1-channel surround sound speaker set; includes four satellites, one center channel, and one subwoofer
Heavy-duty, non-resonant composite enclosures feature an elegant, high-gloss finish
Reuleaux Triangular Polygon cabinet on satellites delivers maximum performance possible from such compact a speaker
Magnetically shielded for safe placement next to HDTVs and monitors
Mount the speakers on shelves or on the wall using flexible wall-mount brackets*Item Height*6.12*Item Width*3.8*Label*Polk Audio*Manufacturer*Polk Audio*MPN*AM7055-B*NumberOfItems*6*Package Height*16.5 inches*Package Length*22.5 inches*Package Weight*37.5 pounds*Package Width*19 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*AM7055-B*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*Polk Audio*SKU*NAS-B000WGJX5A*Studio*Polk Audio*Title*Polk Audio RM705 5.1 Home Theater System (Set of Six, Black)*UPC*747192118921*UPCList - UPCListElement*747192118921
747192113896*Item Weight*38 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*AM7055-A
AM7055-B*Model*AM7055-B*Color*Black*Warranty*5 years(3 for sub. Amp) parts & labor


----------

